# My Auction Buy



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I didn't buy any tractors this time. However it is IH and can me used on most any tractor.    
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/IH%20Sockets/100-0044_IMG.jpg>


<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/IH%20Sockets/100-0046_IMG.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks to be in great shape someone took good care of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: Good find and buy, caseman.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

saw that on the red power site too. looks like a nice set of sockets hope they serve you well.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Man,, I am sooo jealous!! Nice buy Caseman!!:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the response folks. The only socket that looks like it's ever been used is the spark plug socket, the rest look unsed as well as the breaker bar.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice find Caseman.

I never thought about tractor manufactures having tools with their name on them. Looks like a great collectors item. Was there certain models that came with the tools or did they all come with them back then?

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I won a complete set of John Deere sockets and wrenches in a sweepstakes about a dozen years ago. Nice tools all marked with the Deere logo. I think most of the manufacturers offered tools with their brand on them as something for dealers to sell in addition to parts, etc.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking set...I imagine there is some sort of collectors value, yes??


----------

